# fluffy tuffs of fungus



## Tofu567 (Oct 28, 2005)

Does anyone know how to COMPLETELY get rid of fluffy white balls of fungus ----without having to restart my tank??? Previously, I think my vacation feeder went bonkers and dumped too much food into the tank during the month I was out of town---for after I got back, all 5 of my goldfish were dead and there was a crop of fungus balls that mushroomed everywhere all over the gravel!! Ugh, yuck! The only fish that survived all that were my 2 corydoras. I fished out those poor things and changed out my water and vacuumed the gravel, but they still keep coming back. Please help!! Thanks!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Cleaning the tank is nice, but it only goes so far. There are plenty of aquarium antifungal medicines on the market, so try one of those. Until you eradicate it, it will keep coming back every time it gets a chance.


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Salt I find does a really good job at getting rid of fungus. I've had it a few times in my quaranteen tank and it worked well for me. I also used Melafix and Primafix together.


----------

